# URL:MailTo Protocol



## niebsmich (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi - When I click on a link in internet explorer to send an email, I get about 45 IE pages pop up and an error message that says "Default mail client not installed."

I went to microsoft.com, and found a fix that I am supposed to go in and fix my URL:MailTo Protocol in the file types, but the problem is that I don't even have a URL:MailTo Protocl in my file types.

I need help!!

Thanks!1


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

I don't know where you are looking, but you will not find it in the File Types listed in the Explorer>Tools>Folder Options, File Types

The Mailto protocol is one of about ten different hypertext links recognized by mail programs, such as Outlook and Outlook Express.
If you look in the Help of your email program look for Hyperlink Protocols.
My Outlook mentions:
http:// https:// file:// ftp:// mailto: gopher:// news: nntp:// telnet:// Outlook: Outlook://

(Notice that all do NOT have the // following, I did not mistype it.)

Try the fix and you have found and see if it helps.
Or, just set some other mail client as your default mail client, and see if that now works. If using a different client does make it work, then pursue finding out what is wrong with the original mail client. Perhaps there is a "Repair" function (as Outlook has) or perhaps just removing and re-installing it will correct the problem. Good luck.


----------



## mailto (Apr 11, 2007)

While logged in as an administrator, in the registry navigate to HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\mailto and right click to change the permissions to include at least read privileges for the account where you were logged in and had the trouble. This worked for me. Remember to be VERY careful in messing with the registry!


----------

